# 406.3e



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> *(E) Controlled Receptacle Marking.* All non locking-
> type, 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacles that are con-
> trolled by an· automatic control device, or that incorporate
> control features that remove power from the outlet for the
> ...





















> Figure 406.3(E) Controlled Receptacle Marking Symbol.


Leviton Controlled Receptacle 

Another code of dubious chicken/egg origin hails the debut of a new product line

My Q is, does marking the plate fly?

~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I suppose that most people, unless educated will have no clue what that symbol means. The marking probably is important in areas where lose of power my be critical.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If a job came up with that type of system in place, I would suspect the plan specs and the plans to call that out.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It sounds like somebody in the NFPA wants their kids to shut stuff off.....

and _oh looky_ what else i found>>>>>



> *406.15 Dimmer-Controlled Receptacles*. A receptacle sup-
> plying lighting loads sh::m not be connected to a dimmer
> unless the plug/receptacle combination is a nonstandard
> configuration type that is specifically listed and identified
> for each such unique combination.


Does Lev , P&S , etc make one of those too?

~CS~


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> It sounds like somebody in the NFPA wants their kids to shut stuff off.....
> 
> and _oh looky_ what else i found>>>>>
> 
> ...


Lutron dimmer receptacles

We used these on a Lutron Homeworks job a while back.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I would say that marking the plate does not meet the code as written.

Get ready folks, We are just starting on the journey with these type of items. With the giant push and adoptions of the Energy codes we will continue to see things changed. Some make sense - some do not.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I'm way behind the curve on building automation. How common is it that receptacles would actually be remotely switched and why?

I can understand hard wired appliances, but why would anyone ever want an energy management to tie into a general purpose receptacle?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Barjack said:


> Lutron dimmer receptacles
> 
> We used these on a Lutron Homeworks job a while back.


Thank you Barjack...:thumbsup:

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'm way behind the curve on building automation. How common is it that receptacles would actually be remotely switched and why?
> 
> I can understand hard wired appliances, but why would anyone ever want an energy management to tie into a general purpose receptacle?


I can think of good reasons and bad reasons:

good: 
- the heater under the secretaries desk

bad:
-the lunch fridge
-the network server


I disagree about the marking though because there are many other places in the code where, as long as the marking is durable it is allowed. It says marked, it doesn't say anything else.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> I would say that marking the plate does not meet the code as written.
> 
> Get ready folks, We are just starting on the journey with these type of items. With the giant push and adoptions of the Energy codes we will continue to see things changed. Some make sense - some do not.


Flush twice , it's a long way to Batterymarch park......? 

~C:laughing:S~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's good if the secretaries heater goes down Wild One?

_hold the phone._......

~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I can think of good reasons and bad reasons:
> 
> good:
> - the heater under the secretaries desk
> ...


 Yeah, it just strikes me that receptacle loads are way too variable for this to ever really be en effective energy management solution. 

Each one would have to be individually networked based on what load was plugged into it. I just have a very hard time seeing the value of that.

I do think having "Switched Outlet" printed on every device controlled by any switch would be useful, though. At least people could identify them.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

It must have something to do with medical equipment. That would be my only guess as to the reason. You wouldn't want grandpas oxygen generator getting shut off when the Christmas lights shut off.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> It sounds like somebody in the NFPA wants their kids to shut stuff off.....
> 
> and _oh looky_ what else i found>>>>>
> 
> ...


I have not used these because you also have to change the lamp cord cap. With new construction that would mean going back and redoing the lamps. I usually tell people you can't do it but you can buy a dimmer that plugs into a standard outlet


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I wonder what the symbol on outlets will be when they shut your power systems down because you are a dissenter. Oh wait, that is what the smart meters are for.............


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I wonder what the symbol on outlets will be when they shut your power systems down because you are a dissenter. Oh wait, that is what the smart meters are for.............


Is it hard to sleep in a tin foil hat?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Big John said:


> I'm way behind the curve on building automation. How common is it that receptacles would actually be remotely switched and why?
> 
> I can understand hard wired appliances, but why would anyone ever want an energy management to tie into a general purpose receptacle?


John you're smart guy in the business, but that has nothing to do with reality. Some cube dweller will design, seek approval, and get this "energy management" concept legislated down to us in our states...."Feel good legislation"


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

The Lutron instructions show cutting the tab (2 times I assume in order to maintain any sort of separation) between device screws instead of breaking the tab off. Really?


----------

